# Top 10 Loudest Movies On Blu-ray (In My Opinion)



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

10 Midway (2019)
9. U-571 (2000)
8. Godzilla vs. Kong (2021)
7. Dick Tracy (1990)
6. Game Night (2018)
5. Jingle All The Way (1996)
4. Over The Hedge (2006)
3. Casper (1995)
2. Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull (2008)
1. Jumanji (1995)

Any Questions?


----------



## BandY (Oct 26, 2021)

Are you talking about volume/recording level of soundtrack (SPL) or dynamics?


----------



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Volume/Recording Level.


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

Put on any bombastic action movie and adjust the volume to where you like it. Then, go to Mission Impossible III, straight to chapter 5, and be ready to considerably lower the volume!!!


----------

